# SHUR KETCH II at the Edge Tuesday - Extended Stay!!



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

As the old saying goes, if you spend a lot of time on the water, the inevitable will happen - but that's for later in this story...

Met up with the SHUR KETCH II Crew of Captain Ed:










Ray, Bill, and Skip:










and myself. Out of Sherman Cove at dawn and headed due South.



















Seas were 1 or less and a slight chop at sunrise.



















Since I was turning 66 (26 December, but close enough for a retiree), had a cool one to start the day!










Ran into a bunch of flying fish about 15 miles out, then stopped at our first Mingo hole in about 180'. Bite wasn't great but caught a few fair size mingos and a couple of Almaco Jack, along with others.




























Caught this Big Eye and sent it on its way.










Moved to deeper water (220') and continued the Mingo catch, but with better size. Had some short gags and many shark attacks. Skip had this 7-8' hammerhead that he fought for awhile and finally broke off, but took one last swim past the stern - beautiful! Kind of knocked the wind out of Skip...Ed had something hit his floater on a ballon, looked like a Wahoo, but maybe a King - made some good runs anyhow, and finally broke.



















Moved to one last spot with basically same results. Of course, we pulled a few Red Snapper up along the way.









































































Well, with a full box of fish to clean and it being about 1500, prepared to head in.










Cranked the motor and errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - no power! Didn't move from 2 to 1 and an electrical malfunction had drained both batteries (believe aft bilge pump was constantly running, or something like that - probably wrong). No problem, had a portable jumper system and hooked it up - NaDa - Dead in the Water - no radio, no nothing! Screwed with the jumper but some malfunction kept it from getting a charge to the battery. After attempting all options, started looking for boats - one cruised by at a distance and waving, yelling, whistle blowing didn't turn them. After awhile another boat started heading straight to us, stopped and started fishing, but we finally attracted him over. His radio wasn't working and was unwilling to to relinquish a battery for us to get a jump, but took down phone numbers to notify family, plus towing info, which we were thankful for, and off he went. Looking at a long night at sea, was wondering if a lighter would cook a fish filet!

With all the minds at work, jury-rigged the radio to a battery with a little juice left, and were able to contact Sea Tow and took down all info, but we didn't have coordinates since everything was down; no hand held GPS onboard. Skip was a member of Sea Tow and was told that since the owner of the boat was aboard, couldn't use his coverage. Ed had Boat U.S. with unlimited coverage, but we couldn't raise them on the radio (power was fadding fast), but Sea Tow would relay all info to them. Guess biggest difference between the two is SeaTow covers your boat, and Boat US covers you. This is to the best of my understanding. Meaning if you are fishing with someone else, Boat U.S will still come get you. If some one is using your boat and has problems, Sea Two will still come get them, but if the owner of the boat is onboard, no coverage. Well, finally made contact with U.S. and told them we were about 30 miles due South of PCola Pass, but they needed coordinates. Told them we would try connecting GPS and get back to them. Finally got lat/long and was able to relay to U.S. Told them we needed a new battery/jump/or tow and given an ETA of two hours (about 1915). What the hell, let's fish. Bill fought this shark (SandBar?) for awhile and got it to the surface for some pics before breaking off.














































With the sun going down and Boat U.S. on the horizon, we consumed our last beverages.




























Our "savior" arrives:










Had a new battery onboard, but said if we used it, had to buy it for $60. Opted for a jump, with all fingers crossed. Roar, engine popped to life - what a beautiful sound!!!! All electronics working, we headed in. Beautiful star lit sky, half moon, colors bouncing off the water - but scary going through the pass in darkness.

Got the boat stored, quick clean up, more ice in fish box, and headed home about 2200.

Will post a few "fish pics" after we clean them this morn.

Tks for listening. It was an adventure, and in reality a nice day, BUT don't want to do that again. John


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats an awesome box of mondo mingos.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you were able to get back in safely. And you are right, if you are on the water long enough, you will have a story like that. But you got a cooler full of fish and got back home safely. I call that a successful day on the water.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds you guys need to get a spot tracker.


----------



## Woodenchief (Feb 28, 2008)

Good report. Enjoyed all the photos. As break downs go it looks like you faired well. I think most here would haveloaned you a battery though!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *lobsterman (8/26/2009)*Thats an awesome box of mondo mingos.




Agreed. Pretty box.



I also agree I would have figured out some way to get you a battery instead of taking you info and leaving. Thats a chick**** move if there ever was one.



I'll bet if the situation was flipped around that guy would be pissed you didn't help him.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great box of fish and those are some nice footballs, thank God you got help before you ran out of beer. Whoever the guy is that did not loan you a battery just got him some bad Karma.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoyed the pics and report. Glad you were able to jerry rig the radio. I've been in that position on myF-I-L's boat more times than I care to remember. Water/seas lookednice yesterday!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

personally i can't belive another boater left you like that. Least they could have done was disconnected theirbattery and passed it over to you for a try. Not good karma in my opinion.

Mark W


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I was waiting on that post to get bad.... you made it back with a cooler full of fish, the drinks held up and there were no pics of hooks thru fingers or in eyes.



I don't know what to think about the guy that did not pass a battery. Without knowing his story, I won't elaborate (but I'm having a hard time coming up with a good answer of why not??)



If that would have been me and Polar21, he would have tried to pass me a battery and this would have transpired:

* we would have dropped his battery in the Gulf during the exchange

* during the dropped battery and everyone being distracted and lunging for the battery, dantheman would have had his fingers smashed between the boats

* Polar21 would then try to move his boat quickly and hit the kill switch in the process

* then we would find out that his #2 battery was dead too

* then an un-named member would inform us that he needed to be back at the launch in 20 minutes....



I'll let you finish the rest of our story.....



The bottom line is, plan plan plan, and know that one day all those plans are gonna fail and you're gonna need help. So, be willing to help someone else, even if it's very inconvenient.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup, Swhiting has my scenario down pat! Not knowing the story on the guy that just drove off, I will save my thoughts on that. However, you guys should have taken a picture of the boat and put it on the wall of shame here. I think that would have been justified. People need to help each other out (especially on the water)and not have the "all about me" attitude.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that guy's. The one time Happy Pappy doesn't go with you and that happens.

Nice box of fish. :clap

Could have been worse, could have ran totally out of beer and then have to wait 5 hrs for Boatus. :letsdrink

Valuable lesson to be learned here!!!!!!!!!

Always bring a spare....

(Case of beer)!!!!!!! :shedevil


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

The bright side is that the camera batteries kept working for all us lurkers :takephoto


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

good thing the bilge didn't fill up for any reason. I always charge my jump box the night before we go out just incase. hand held gps/radio are a good thing. Its horrible that guy didnt help you out. i would have traded my battery for a beer. haha jk. but i always carry a jump box or if not atleast have jump cables. 



So did you end up getting charged for them coming out?


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

No pictures of the boat that left you? Discription or boat name?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Cleaned the fish this morn; nice and cold in that saltwater slush!



















In defense of the two guys that came to our aid, want to express the whole crews thanks of relaying the information to our "loved" ones and Sea Tow! It meant a lot for the families to know what the situation was for the delay in returning. Wouldn't post discription or pictures of boat as this would do a disservice to their help. Imagine they did what they thought was best for them and us. Tks again :bowdown!

Captain forwarded a few pics that he took, so I guess that means post them???





































Had a few laughs while cleaning fish, but mainly we were appreciative of the way things turned out - many valuable lessons learned, even for some "seasoned" seamen!

Good luck to ya'll out there - it's a wonderful place to be :letsdrink.

jt


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you guys made it back safe and congrats on the fish. In my first boat I use to bring a jumper, extra battery and cables, just in case.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

John, you are something else on your post. I did think those last pics I took were colorful, but why didn't you post the one of you repairing your camera.

Answer to comment about cost of our unfortunate sircumstance. It cost me nothing since I have unlimited towing from Boat US. If you fish offshore as often as we do, towing insurance is a must and I have had Boat US for many years. It gives you a feeling of security and us ole farts need that. Life is good.......enjoy...........Ed


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for the misspelling of circumstance.......guess I'm too lazy to "spell check", or reread my comments........I'll try harder......haha


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you guys made it back. It will be a story you will enjoy telling for years..



Just another reason to have SeaTow or Boat US. Anyone who leaves the dock without it is asking for trouble..


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Where we can be self reliant - we should. Hand held radio & GPS - I have both from previous advice taken from this site - now, through your experience - I know why - never really put the gps and radio together like that - works for me. As for the guy leaving - come on dude -- yea fishing is important - but not at the expence of another crew - come on dogg???? that's just short of notifing next-of-kin.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Great that you guys were able to get ahold of someone and get hooked up so that you could get back

Great pics and awesome catch!!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry, Ed, forgot the shot trying to get the camera working - I need to wear a shirt! Maybe that's why I don't have many pictures taken - to scary....










plus with a can of V8 in the pic - first without a Miller Lite - see ya around the neighborhood - nice bag of filets we all took home. JT


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Great post....sorry you guys had problems, but a good mess of fish at least. Thank you for the information about sea tow and boat u.s. I did not know that information.


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Great post! Went through something similar a few years back. Don't know about yours but we had a 175 hp Suzuki, opened it up and it has a starting rope inside. I thought Crap!!! if this thing backfires It's going to pull my arms out of socket or I'm going in the water. Opened up the screw as directed letting in fuel, wrapped the rope and she fires up on the first pull!. Motor had only been off for about 3 hours and wasn't totally cool yet. Never thought of hand starting a 

V-six, 175hp motor before.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a nice box of mingo's and some good scamps also. Sorry about the battery problem. Gene


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice mess of fish. Something like that happened to me not too long ago. My starter gave out and this boat came by as we waved it down. He stopped and we asked if he could pull us in close. We were 11 miles from the pass. He said no while his gf was like come on baby. My boat was a 19 footer and his was a 23. I was in disbelief that he said no and took off. I would have helped in any circumstance if I could. But glad you guys made it back. Makes me sick that people are so mean when it comes to this kinda thing. So now u got me thinking about seatow. That's what I have


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Great box of fish. Some stress, but all ends well. I can relate, not to that extent, but I can relate.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay maybe this info got miss-interpreted. Sea Tow will cover me on another boat if the registered owner is not onboard. It will also cover my boat if I'm not onboard. If I borrow a boat they cover that also. Since Shur Ketch was the reg owner and onboard they will not. I also know that Sea Tow covers dock to dock after 30 days of membership. Meaning that if you need to get towed from your dock to a marina or repair facility they cover it, Boat U.S. only covers 50%. Not sure about the diff coverages Boat U.S. has so I'll leave it at that. As far as the other boat that stopped, I can respect his decision(maybe not understand)and we were very thankful he relayed our info. That day of all days I decided not to take my small softside cooler, which of course had my handheld GPS with fresh batteries that I put in the night before. :banghead:banghead"It's all good". It's Friday, another non-workday, I'm home and the "ICED TEA" is cold. I also have woods all around me so my neighbors can't see me!!!

Skip


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Skip, you sound mellow! By "the neighbors can't see me"...what the hell are you doing???? My neighbors can see me, but screw em..:letsdrink

Dylan, tks for the PM ID onthe Bull Shark, which was also verified by others. No much of a shark man and my handy-dandy Fish ID book didn't list any Bull


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats messed up that guy left you like that. I wonder if he ever reported that you was out there.


----------



## twobills (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice pictureof Athens ,I was there in the late sixties. Will be down fishing in two weeks would like to buy you a beer.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

TwoBills, was in Athens many times from 63-66 onboard USS SANDAVOL (APA-194) (Gator-Freighter), luved it all. Then I was stationed there 74-75 at the Athens Towers, right down from the American Embassy - great tour. Was supposed to be there 3 years, but Greeks threw the American DDs out after the Cyprus Crisis with Turkey since we didn't "protect" them (all NATO).

Always available to toss a few down - sure we can arrange a get together for BS and Beer!










Athens Towers Office Bldg. (Fleet Support Office had two floors up high):










Embassy:










By-by Greece:










John


----------

